# Vado dal/ al dentista



## GabrielH

Ciao!

Ho letto qualcosa sul web che mi ha fatto venire il dubbio sul dire "vado al dentista" oppure "vado dal dentista". E allora per chiarirmi la questione ho cercato delle frasi del genere e ho trovato questa qua sotto ma ce ne sono pure altre.

"mi ha fatto venire voglia di togliermi questo dente. Vado al dentista settimana prossima"
(l'originale è così "m'ha fatto venire voglia di togliermi sto dente. Vado al dentista settimana prossima")​
Vorrei sapere se si tratta di un errore o lo si può dire veramente. Ho sempre letto che si usa la preposizione "da" per i mestieri, ad esempio "sono/vado dall'avvocato" e so anche che non ha senso dire "vado ad una persona". Ad esempio, se mio padre è in giardino e sono in cucina e mi chiama perché vuole una mano, io "vado da lui" ma non "vado a lui". Quindi se finora il mio ragionamento è giusto, il che non so se è vero, perché la gente dice "vado al dentista" ma non "vado dal dentista"?
Potreste spiegarmelo?

Grazie!
"Più so, più so di non sapere" (secondo me è bello ma anche frustrante).


----------



## reginof

La versione corretta è senza dubbio "vado dal dentista". In quanto, come tu stesso hai detto, vai DA qualcuno e non A qualcuno.

EDIT: correzione riguardo la spiegazione


----------



## Pietruzzo

GabrielH said:


> perché la gente dice "vado al dentista" ma non "vado dal dentista"?


Saranno usi regionali. Per esempio io, parlando nel mio dialetto, direi proprio "andare al dottore" (italianizzato; ti risparmio la frase in dialetto).


reginof said:


> La versione corretta è senza dubbio "vado dal dentista".*Giusto* In quanto, "dal dentista" ha funzione di complemento d'agente. *Sbagliatissimo*


 È comunque complemento di luogo. "Dal dottore" significa "presso il dottore; nel luogo in cui si trova il dottore"


----------



## reginof

Pietruzzo said:


> Saranno usi regionali. Per esempio io, parlando nel mio dialetto, direi proprio "andare al dottore" (italianizzato; ti risparmio la frase in dialetto).
> È comunque complemento di luogo. "Dal dottore" significa "presso il dottore; nel luogo in cui si trova il dottore"


Non sono assolutamente d'accordo.. Il dottore è una persona, non è mica un luogo 

Da piccolo anch'io ho sempre avuto l'abitudine di usare "al" al posto di "dal" e mi è sempre stato corretto, proprio perché mi è stato detto che in quel caso "dal" introducesse un complemento d'agente.

Aspettiamo pareri altrui magari


----------



## GabrielH

reginof said:


> Come tu stesso hai detto, vai DA qualcuno e non A qualcuno.


Aaah ecco, e ogni volta che cercavo delle frasi del genere riuscivo a trovarle!


Pietruzzo said:


> Saranno usi regionali. Per esempio io, parlando nel mio dialetto, direi proprio "andare al dottore" (italianizzato; ti risparmio la frase in dialetto)


Finito di scrivere la discussione, ho pensato si potesse trattare di un uso regionale.


reginof said:


> Da piccolo anch'io ho sempre avuto l'abitudine di usare "al" al posto di "dal" e mi è sempre stato corretto.


Comunque è interessante sapere che tu da piccolo tendevi ad usare la preposizione "A" in questo caso, che per me suona più naturale, ma con il tempo hai deviato dallo "schema" italiano e hai cominciato a usare la preposizione "da" È palese che nessuno nasce sapendo tutto ma non avevo mai pensato alla questione.


----------



## reginof

GabrielH said:


> Comunque è interessante sapere che tu da piccolo tendevi ad usare la preposizione "A" in questo caso, che per me suona più naturale, ma con il tempo hai deviato dallo "schema" italiano e hai cominciato a usare la preposizione "da" È palese che nessuno nasce sapendo tutto ma non avevo mai pensato alla questione.


Sì, concordo.

Ora il dubbio rimane su che complemento sia "dal dottore". Ho provato a cercare un paio di esempi su internet e gli unici casi in cui "dal dottore" è complemento d'agente sono quelli in cui si fa sempre riferimento a chi compie un'azione (es.: "La carie mi è stata curata dal dentista").

Ho trovato un paio di esempi dove "dal dottore" è usato nel nostro contesto e sono evidenziati come complementi di moto a luogo (come diceva Pietruzzo). Il che mi destabilizza, in quanto sono sicuro che mi sia stato detto più e più volte dalla mia prof. di italiano delle medie che quello fosse da ritenere come complemento d'agente, in quanto il dottore non può essere inteso come un luogo, ma bensì va inteso come una persona.


----------



## Pietruzzo

reginof said:


> Ho trovato un paio di esempi dove "dal dottore" è usato nel nostro contesto e sono evidenziati come complementi di moto a luogo (come diceva Pietruzzo)


Bravo.Continua a cercare; il web è pieno di risorse. Per esempio su Treccani.it puoi leggere:


> Nell’analisi logica, il _complemento di moto a luogo_ è il complemento che indica il luogo o la *persona* verso cui qualcuno o qualcosa è diretto, in senso sia proprio, sia figurato.


 Oppure


> In una frase di forma *passiva, *i _complementi di agente e di causa efficiente_ indicano rispettivamente la persona (o l’animale) e la cosa (o il fatto) che provocano l’azione subita dal soggetto.


 Il verbo "andare" non può essere passivo e quindi non può reggere un complemento di agente.


----------



## reginof

Pietruzzo said:


> Bravo.Continua a cercare; il web è pieno di risorse. Per esempio su Treccani.it puoi leggere:
> Oppure
> Il verbo "andare" non può essere passivo e quindi non può reggere un complemento di agente.


Davanti a queste prove non posso che darti ragione e chiederti venia! Credo di aver ricordato male  scusami


----------



## Pietruzzo

reginof said:


> Davanti a queste prove non posso che darti ragione e chiederti venia! Credo di aver ricordato male  scusami


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Scusi, non sono madrelingua: Quando ritorna dopo questa visita, devo dire "ritorno DAL o DEL dentista? (E' veramente il caso per me, e ho sempre male alla bocca!) 

Ho corretto la grammatica - grazie, bearded!


----------



## GabrielH

@ain'ttranslationfun?
Devi dire "ritorno DAL dentista". 
Non si usa la preposizione "a" nemmeno la preposizione "di/del" per dire che si "va DA qualcuno/ DAL dentista; macellaio; avvocato; dottore ecc".


----------



## bearded

In Italiano standard si dice chiaramente solo ''vado dal dentista'', e non 'vado al dentista' (prima di leggere questo thread ignoravo persino che qualcuno  dicesse 'al'..).
Circa il ritorno, la frase ''(ri)torno dal dentista'' suona ambigua: può anche voler dire che ci vado un'altra volta..
Per togliere l'ambiguità, secondo me si dovrebbe dire ''torno da una visita al dentista''.



GabrielH said:


> Vado al dentista settimana prossima


Chi ha scritto questa frase ha sbagliato due volte: 1. al invece di dal, 2. si dice ''* la* settimana prossima'' (senza l'articolo l'espressione è regionale, ad es. lombarda).


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao @ain'ttranslationfun? non capisco da dove venga il tuo dubbio "_devo dire "ritorno DAL o DEL dentista?_". Mi sembra facile.
Il "ritorno* del *dentista" è quando il dottore torna/ritorna dalla pausa pranzo o dalle ferie.
@bearded l'ambiguità di "ritorno dal dentista" è in genere sciolta dal contesto:
- Ritorno dal dentista perché deve finire il lavoro.
- Ritorno (adesso) dal dentista ed ho ancora l'anestesia.
L'unico caso che mi viene in mente di vera ambiguità potrebbe essere questa:
- Dove vai?
- Ritorno dal dentista.
-
Sei sicuro che la visita *al* dentista non sia una visita di cortesia?


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Sei sicuro che la visita *al* dentista non sia una visita di cortesia?


No, non sono sicuro. La tua è una buona osservazione (probabilmente ''torno da una visita dal dentista'' è la forma più corretta, ma stilisticamente mi disturbano quei due 'da'...)
Quanto all'ambiguità di cui sopra, è proprio la preposizione 'da' ad essere ambigua.  Con le preposizioni non ambigue, non c'è bisogno di un contesto per capirle.
''Cammino verso Roma / passeggio col mio amico'':  qui non ci sono ambiguità.  Invece 'sto tornando dal panettiere'  è ambiguo.


----------



## GabrielH

bearded said:


> No, non sono sicuro. La tua è una buona osservazione (probabilmente ''torno da una visita dal dentista'' è la forma più corretta, ma stilisticamente mi disturbano quei due 'da'...)


Penso che si possa dire "torno da una visita al dentista", nel senso che si è fatta una visita al dentista inteso come una persona qualunque , ma non una seduta, o addirittura una visita mentre era nel suo ufficio. 
Comunque direi anche "torno da una visita dal dentista" nel caso io voglia sottolineare che sono stato nel suo ufficio a fare qualche procedura.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Credo capire adesso : È come "ritorno da (qualcuno)" per parlare della casa di colui?  (Perdonatemi i miei sbagli, per carità!)


----------



## lorenzos

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Credo capire adesso : È come "ritorno da (qualcuno)" per parlare della casa di colui?


Mhm... In genere quando si ritorna da un professionista si è stati nel suo studio/ufficio.
- Attenzione a "ritorno da": come già detto può essere capito come ri-torno/torno un'altra volta: 
Ci sono andato due giorni fa e oggi ritorno dal dentista.
Ritorno dal dentista a prendere il telefonino che ho dimenticato.​Auguri per la tua bocca.


----------



## Olaszinhok

GabrielH said:


> Devi dire "ritorno DAL dentista".
> Non si usa la preposizione "a" nemmeno la preposizione "di/del" per dire che si "va DA qualcuno/ DAL dentista; macellaio; avvocato; dottore ecc".



Non solo con coloro che esercitano certi mestieri. Ad esempio si dice: _vado da mia zia, da mio nonno, ecc_. (a casa di mia zia, mio nonno, ecc.)

Per chi conosce il francese, questa è una regola  semplicissima.


----------



## dragonseven

reginof said:


> La versione corretta è senza dubbio "vado dal dentista". In quanto, come tu stesso hai detto, vai DA qualcuno e non A qualcuno.


 
Moto a luogo introdotto dalla preposizione “da”. È sufficiente un buon dizionario a spiegarlo.
La preposizione "al" è assolutamente errata nel contesto in OP!


P.s: Fatico a comprendere come ci vogliano cosí tanti messaggi a dare chiarimenti.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Sono anch'io molto stupito dal fatto che alcuni italiani abbiano dei dubbi sull'uso della preposizione _da_ negli esempi sopraccitati. Le varie preposizioni impiegate nel moto a luogo vengono generalmente spiegate ad un livello piuttosto elementare d'apprendimento della lingua, direi A2.


----------



## reginof

Olaszinhok said:


> Sono anch'io molto stupito dal fatto che alcuni italiani abbiano dei dubbi sull'uso della preposizione _da_ negli esempi sopraccitati. Le varie preposizioni impiegate nel moto a luogo vengono generalmente spiegate ad un livello piuttosto elementare d'apprendimento della lingua, direi A2.


La motivazione più giusta credo sia stata scritta da @Pietruzzo. In molti dialetti italiani nel moto a luogo si usa "a" al posto di "da". Se venissi al sud e parlassi con persone cinquantenni o ancora più anziane ti assicuro che nel 90% dei casi (per non dire 100) tutti sbaglierebbero l'uso della suddetta preposizione.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Reginof, scusa per il modo forse un po' brusco, non me ne volere,  ma tu, credo che frequenti la scuola da almeno 13 anni, non puoi avere questi dubbi, a prescindere dal dialetto parlato nella tua zona. Con amicizia.


----------



## reginof

Olaszinhok said:


> Reginof, scusa per il modo forse un po' brusco, non me ne volere,  ma tu credo che frequenti la scuola da almeno 13 anni, non puoi avere di questi dubbi, a prescindere dal dialetto parlato nella tua zona. Con amicizia.


Ma infatti, come scritto sopra, io ho smesso di fare quell'errore dalla prima media molto probabilmente  L'unica cosa che non ricordavo era che in questo contesto (quello dell'op) "da" introducesse un complemento di moto a luogo (per qualche motivo, ero sicuro che in questo particolare caso si trattasse di un complemento d'agente, lo so, è scandaloso ).


----------



## Jonlitaliano

Fu detto che "dal dottore" assume significato di "vicino al dottore" e che si va DA qualcuno e non A qualcuno, ma non sento che l'argomento è stato 100% spiegato.
 Nessun ha detto perché DAl è il corretto. Non è lui usato per indicare l'origine e Al destino?

Es: Vado da roma a pisa, da mia amica alla mia altra amica.


----------



## GabrielH

Con i mestieri si usa la preposizione "da". Ad esempio "sono/vado in macelleria" vs. "sono/vado dal macellaio", "sono dal dentista".


Jonlitaliano said:


> Nessun ha detto perché DAl è il corretto. Non è lui usato per indicare l'origine e Al destino?


In questo caso la preposizione "da" non svolge questa funzione di provenienza. Tant'è vero che posso dire sia "devo andare dal dentista" che "sono appena ritornato dal dentista".
Cito qua sotto anche quello che è già stato detto.


Olaszinhok said:


> Non solo con coloro che esercitano certi mestieri. Ad esempio si dice: _vado da mia zia, da mio nonno, ecc_. (a casa di mia zia, mio nonno, ecc.)





lorenzos said:


> Mhm... In genere quando si ritorna da un professionista si è stati nel suo studio/ufficio.
> - Attenzione a "ritorno da": come già detto può essere capito come ri-torno/torno un'altra volta:
> Ci sono andato due giorni fa e oggi ritorno dal dentista.
> Ritorno dal dentista a prendere il telefonino che ho dimenticato.


----------



## bearded

Jonlitaliano said:


> Nessun ha detto perché DAl è il corretto. Non è _lui_ usato per indicare l'origine e Al destino?


''Da'' è una preposizione che spesso è di moto a luogo in italiano, non solo di moto da luogo: es. _vieni da me, vai da lui._


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Per confirmare che ho ben' capito, quindi, é coretta la prima parte di questa frase: "Stammatino sono andato prima al dentisto, poi dal dentisto sono andato alla farmacia.", e non "...dal dentisto.." ? Grazie!


----------



## Jonlitaliano

bearded said:


> ''Da'' è una preposizione che spesso è di moto a luogo in italiano, non solo di moto da luogo: es. _vieni da me, vai da lui._



A me suonava strano perché sempre che ascoltavo "vieni da me" provavo di pensare a DA con senso di muoto da luogo e fare l'interpretazione con questa idea in testa. Ora tutto ha senso. 

Grazie mille!


----------



## Fooler

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Per conf*e*rmare che ho ben capito, quindi, *è* co*r*retta la prima parte di questa frase: "Stamat*t*in*a* sono andato prima *dal* dentist*a*, poi dal dentist*a* sono andato *in* farmacia.", e non "...dal dentisto.." ? Grazie!



Prego


----------



## bearded

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> poi dal dentisto sono andato alla farmacia


...poi, dopo il dentista (uscendo/venendo dal dentista) sono andato in farmacia...


----------



## lorenzos

Tanto per confondere le idee al nostro @ain'ttranslationfun? :
"Ho dovuto fare il giro delle sette chiese: dal dentista allo studio radiologico, dal mio medico per una nuova prescrizione, di nuovo dal dentista tre volte, dal tecnico odontoiatrico e infine ho avuto la mia dentiera."


----------



## Pietruzzo

reginof said:


> vai DA qualcuno e non A qualcuno.


Con un'unica ma autorevole eccezione: "Lasciate che i bambini vengano a me"


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Con un'unica ma autorevole eccezione: "Lasciate che i bambini vengano a me"


Giusto. Si tratta però 1) di una traduzione antiquata e letteraria (''vengano da me''   suonerebbe troppo pedestre),  e 2) significa anche ''si avvicinino al mio insegnamento'': dunque 'vengano' non solo in senso materiale (penso io).
Chiaramente, nel linguaggio comune, nessuno direbbe ''Pierino, vieni a me!''.
PS. in versioni ancora precedenti, i bambini erano i ''pargoli''.


----------



## Jonlitaliano

bearded said:


> Giusto. Si tratta però 1) di una traduzione antiquata e letteraria (''vengano da me''   suonerebbe troppo pedestre),  e 2) significa anche ''si avvicinino al mio insegnamento'': dunque 'vengano' non solo in senso materiale (penso io).
> Chiaramente, nel linguaggio comune, nessuno direbbe ''Pierino, vieni a me!''.
> PS. in versioni ancora precedenti, i bambini erano i ''pargoli''.




Concordo con la seconda ragione, ma perché "vengano da me" suonerebbe pedestre?



Pietruzzo said:


> Con un'unica ma autorevole eccezione: "Lasciate che i bambini vengano a me"



Si usa A ME perché i bambini verranno a te in senso non materiale? Non ho capito molto bene questa eccezione.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> Giusto. Si tratta però 1) di una traduzione antiquata e letteraria (''vengano da me''   suonerebbe troppo pedestre),  e 2) significa anche ''si avvicinino al mio insegnamento'': dunque 'vengano' non solo in senso materiale (penso io).


Ciao @bearded, il brano evangelico si riferisce proprio alla vicinanza materiale (Mt 19,13-15).


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> si riferisce proprio alla vicinanza materiale


Ciao, lorenzos. Quello che dici è vero, ma molte cose 'materiali' costituiscono anche metafore nei Vangeli...
Comunque ''venite da me'' in italiano è la forma normale e anche colloquiale. Per questo, in un testo di stile ''elevato'', suonerebbe un po' troppo...banale o pedestre. Bisogna anche tener conto che le attuali versioni di quel testo rappresentano aggiornamenti di traduzioni più antiche, e qualche volta si portano dietro espressioni antiquate che non sono state ''attualizzate''. Magari tra un secolo la frase suonerà ''vengano da me''.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Penso, come è stato già detto, che nella citazione evangelica prevalga il moto a luogo figurato. Ovvero il senso non è "vengano da me" (nel luogo dove sono io) ma "a me" (al mio insegnamento, alla mia parola). Analogamente con uno stato in luogo figurato si potrebbe dire "in me c'è tanta voglia di fare", mentre si deve dire "da me c'è tanto da fare" parlando del luogo fisico (casa o lavoro). E poi "lasciate che i bambini vengano da me" dà l'idea del nonno che vuole offrire i cioccolatini (forse @bearded intende questo per "pedestre"?).


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> @bearded intende questo per "pedestre"?


 Sì, all'incirca. Un modo di esprimersi ''terra terra''.
Quanto al significato di ''vengano a me'', si veda ad es. questa interpretazione: "Lasciate che i piccoli vengano a me" Mt 19,13-15 - Salesiani Nordest. I bambini erano considerati incapaci di capire l'insegnamento religioso.  Da questo momento in poi, invece, dovrebbero essere considerati capaci di capire la ''Parola'' - cioè ''venire a me'', proprio grazie alla loro innocenza (''loro è il Regno dei Cieli'').

((La mia interpretazione si basa solo su considerazioni linguistiche e di stile. Personalmente, non sono religioso))


----------



## lorenzos

Non mischiamo l'analisi testuale con l'interprezione allegorica.
Può essere: Vieni a me = vieni (vicino) a me?


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Non mischiamo l'analisi testuale con l'interprezione allegorica.


Ma coi testi sacri è quasi sempre necessario farlo.
Ad es. _Date a Cesare... _non può essere letterale.  Anche _scagli la prima pietra..._ ha un senso letterale ed uno metaforico (pronunci una condanna..).
Anche se ''vengano a me'' significasse ''si avvicinino a me'', un'interpretazione metaforica (si accostino al mio insegnamento) sarebbe ancora possibile.
Il thread è partito col dentista ed è arrivato a Gesù Cristo.. Penso che siamo un po' fuori tema.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:*
> 
> Vogliamo ricordare a tutti che l'esempio di partenza NON fa parte di un testo sacro, ma è un semplice esempio di linguaggio quotidiano.
> Lasciamo perdere il linguaggio della bibbia che non fa altro che confondere chi ha fatto la domanda, grazie.


----------



## ElenNovì

Passare dal/al/in o per negozio
nel senso "fare un salto"
Con quale di queste preposizioni è più corretto usare? E se si possono usare tutte c'è qualche differenza nel significato?

✅Sono passata dal negozio a prendere il pane.
✅Sono passata nel negozio a prendere il pane.
✅Sono passata al negozio a prendere il pane. 
⁉️Sono passata per il negozio a prendere il pane. 

E se specifichiamo che negozio è, cambia la preposizione?

✅Sono passata dal Carrefour a prendere il pane.
✅Sono passata nel Carrefour a prendere il pane.
✅Sono passata al Carrefour a prendere il pane.
⁉️Sono passata per il Carrefour a prendere il pane.


----------



## lorenzos

Io direi: 
- Sono passato in negozio a prendere il pane (Sono passato in biblioteca a prendere le fotocopie).
- Sono passato al Carrefour a prendere il pane.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Ciao.
Io direi: _sono passato al negozio a prendere; sono passato nel negozio di Giovanni, _ecc. Non sono corrette né* da *né* per*
Potresti dire _sono passato dal panettiere/fornaio, dal fioraio, dal medico:_ in russo k + dativo.
Naturalmente potresti anche dire _sono passato *da *Giovanni (il fornaio) a prendere il pane._

Nel secondo caso, come ha già precisato Lorenzo, direi: sono passato al Carrefour a prendere il pane.


----------



## ElenNovì

Olaszinhok said:


> Ciao.
> Io direi: _sono passato al negozio a prendere; sono passato nel negozio di Giovanni, _ecc. Non sono corrette né* da *né* per*
> Potresti dire _sono passato dal panettiere/fornaio, dal fioraio, dal medico:_ in russo k + dativo.
> Naturalmente potresti anche dire _sono passato *da *Giovanni (il fornaio) a prendere il pane._
> 
> Nel secondo caso, come ha già precisato Lorenzo, direi: sono passato al Carrefour a prendere il pane.



Grazie mille, @Olaszi grazie @lorenzos 
Però facendo una piccola ricerca su reverso.context ho trovato il seguente esempio:

✅Sono passata dal negozio di bagel stamattina e ho preso una ciambella appena sfornata, fresca e ricca di carboidrati per la nostra colazione

Cosa ne dite? Sì tratta di errore? 
Esiste qualche regola che spieghi questa varietà dell'uso di preposizioni con il verbo "passare"?


----------



## lorenzos

ElenNovì said:


> ✅Sono passata dal negozio di bagel stamattina e ho preso una ciambella appena sfornata, fresca e ricca di carboidrati per la nostra colazione
> Cosa ne dite? Sì tratta di errore?


No, non è un errore. Come avrai compreso vi sono molti usi, tutti corretti. Io direi:
Sono passato da Bagel (se, come credo, è un nome proprio) / Sono passato nel negozio di Bagel...
Sono passato dal fornaio / Sono passato in panetteria / Sono passato nella panetteria qui sotto/dal fornaio qui sotto...


ElenNovì said:


> Esiste qualche regola che spieghi questa varietà dell'uso di preposizioni con il verbo "passare"?


Se c'è non saprei indicartela, mi dispiace.
Il Grande Dizionario della Lingua Italiana ha undici pagine dedicate a passare, scusami ma non le ho lette e non so se contenga quello che cerchi.


----------



## Olaszinhok

ElenNovì said:


> Sono passata dal negozio di bagel stamattina


Ciao Elen, a me non suona italiano standard; ti sconsiglio di usarla in italiano. Se lo dicesse un italiano direi che parla una lingua regionale o _substandard_, e se fosse uno straniero penserei che non conosce bene l'uso delle preposizioni.   Il fatto che si trovi su Internet non vuol dire nulla: vi si trova di tutto.


----------



## symposium

bearded said:


> Chiaramente, nel linguaggio comune, nessuno direbbe ''Pierino, vieni a me!''.


Sailor Moon dice: "Potere del cristallo di luna, vieni a me!" e He-Man risponde: "A me il potere!". Mi sembrano due fonti autorevoli. 


Olaszinhok said:


> Ciao Elen, a me non suona italiano standard; ti sconsiglio di usarla in italiano.


Davvero? Io non saprei come altro dirlo, o almeno mi sembrerebbe la scelta più naturale. Al secondo posto, un faticoso "... per il negozio di bagel", ma solo se fossi costretto a scegliere una preposizione diversa da "da". Altre opzioni non ne vedo... Che sia davvero solo una questione di usi regionali?


----------



## Olaszinhok

Fra gli usi della preposizione  *da* non rientra quello sopracitato, almeno per il Treccani.
passare in Vocabolario - Treccani
Neppure qui:
DA [PREPOSIZIONE] in "La grammatica italiana"

passare *da *Giovanni, *dal* dottore, *da*l meccanico, *dalla *direttrice, *da* lui, ecc.

Sono passato *nel *negozio di Bagel
Sono passato *nel* mio ufficio
Sono passato *per *il parco
Sono passato *per *Siena
Sono passato *a casa di o da *Giovanni.
Sono passato *in* farmacia,* in *banca, ecc.


----------



## symposium

Adesso che ci penso, non direi nè "sono passato nel supermercato" nè tanto meno "per il supermercato" ma: "sono passato al supermercato"; allo stesso modo penso che potrei dire: "sono passato al negozio di begel". Però potrei anche dire (sbagliando?), e potrei sentir dire: "Passo dal supermercato a comprare quattro cose". Di nuovo, regionalismi?


----------



## Olaszinhok

symposium said:


> : "sono passato al negozio di begel".


Continuo a pensare, sostenuto anche da quanto allegato in precedenza che _passare dal negozio _sia errato o, per evitare troppi rimbrotti da parte di chi lo usa,  regionale o substandard.
Son passato dal negoziante qui accanto. 
Son passato dal negozio qui accanto.  A meno che tu non intenda attraverso il negozio.


----------



## Pietruzzo

ElenNovì said:


> Passare dal/al/in o per negozio
> nel senso "fare un salto"


Io userei solo "dal negozio". Poi è difficile stabilire chi è "regionale" e chi no.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Be', se è difficile stabilire che cos'è regionale, gradirei che qualcuno mi trovasse una grammatica, un testo autorevole che ammette un tale uso per quanto riguarda la preposizione *da*. Tutto il resto sono solo opinioni personali, dettate per lo più da un uso regionale, per l'appunto. Avendo detto e apportato tutto ciò che potevo, i miei interventi si concludono qui.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Olaszinhok said:


> gradirei che qualcuno mi trovasse una grammatica, un testo autorevole che ammette un tale uso per quanto riguarda la preposizione *da*.


Metto una cosa a caso, dalla definizione di "giornale" del Treccani online:
*4.* Nell’uso corrente, la sede della redazione di un quotidiano, in cui si trovano anche, normalmente, gli impianti e gli uffici preposti alla sua organizzazione, pubblicazione e diffusione: _andare_, _telefonare al g_.; _*passare dal giornale*_.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Pietruzzo said:


> alla sua organizzazione, pubblicazione e diffusione: _andare_, _telefonare al g_.; _*passare dal giornale*_.


Effettivamente questo sembra contraddire quanto affermato dal Serianni:
Dalla Grammatica Italiana del Serianni, pag. 342:
La preposizione *da *si usa esclusivamente con:
a) nomi propri di persona, cognomi e soprannomi, ecc. : _vado da Gino_;
b) nomi che indicano professione, carica, grado:_ andare dal capoufficio_;
c) pronomi personali: _vengo da te_;
d) *nomi di locali ed esercizi commerciali*: _cenare da Rosati, passare da *E*uronix, passare da *T*uttifrutti_. Caso diverso, secondo me, sarebbe_ passare dal negozio, dalla barberia, dalla macelleria, dal bar_. Questi ultimi non rientrerebbero nei casi previsti dal Serianni.


----------



## symposium

Certo che, quando si parla di uso, bisogna capire in base a che cosa qualcuno si arroga l'autorità di stabilire che cosa è corretto e che cosa no. È solo per via dell'uso che "da", logicamente preposizione di moto "da" luogo, ha spesso funzione di preposizione di moto a luogo. Se non fosse che l'uso è l'uso, avrebbero ragione gli stranieri che si chiedono quale logica segua l'uso delle preposizioni in italiano, e perchè si accettino tante eccezioni quando le regole potrebbero essere poche e chiare: "a" moto a luogo, "in" stato in luogo, "da" moto a luogo. Chi decide quale uso è corretto? Serianni o la Treccani? In caso di disaccordo, vengono alle mani? Discutono civilmente? Fanno testa o croce?


----------

